# Creole Seasoning



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We keep Tony's in the cabinet. I'll mention this to the wife for her fish she likes. She's still awfully stubborn about frying it outdoors in the electric skillet.:vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've used Tony's and it not bad. I often find the off the shelf season's a bit salty for my liking. I like a mixture a la Chef Paul Prudhomme. White Pepper, Cayenne Pepper, Black Pepper, Thyme, and Oregano maybe granulated garlic.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Startingover said:


> Just a special thank you to the guy that suggested Tonys Creole Seasoning on fish. I really like it. I used to eat a lot of salmon but got tired of it. Reluctantly tried it again today only because fish is healthy. I was surprised how good it was with Creole seasoning. Low calorie with flavor!




We use Tony’s and butter. Really simple but not sure how low calorie the butter makes it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, i don't know anything about chef Paul Prudhomme. Sounds like something I'd have a hard time finding around here.

Bayou, butter adds so much flavor I don't mind the calories. I used half butter an Evoo. TwoKnots said recently add evoo to butter.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, i don't know anything about chef Paul Prudhomme. Sounds like something I'd have a hard time finding around here.
> 
> Bayou, butter adds so much flavor I don't mind the calories. I used half butter an Evoo. TwoKnots said recently add evoo to butter.


You shouldn't have too much trouble finding his seasoning mixes. The seasonings I mention I learned from his books. I've never used the store bought seasonings.

I've seen these but not in a 4 pk.









I've never seen this.









Yes to the EVOO and Butter. I also use a EVOO and Toasted Sesame oil blend.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

everyone has their own favorite. I personally like Tony's.
built a new spice rack near the stove last week . . . .


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Prudhomme makes a good blackening season as well. You have to cook outside for blackening though, We blacken alligator every year at Talledega. Some people are leary. We almost have to beat people away though once they've tried it lol


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've made blackened redfish once. Not with the seasoning mix, this was before those were on the market. I made it from his book Paul Prudhomme's Louisiana Kitchen. Definitely do it outside. I didn't care for it, I probably didn't cook it correctly.

I've also eaten at his KPaul's Kitchen restaurant in New Orleans once. Maybe not a fair test but I much prefer the same dishes as I make them following the recipes in the book I mentioned.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like little pieces of fried gator tail, occasionally.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover- I love Paul Prudhomme's cooking. But, it's more cooking from scratch than seasoning salt. It takes a little investment to buy all the peppers (white, red, paprika, black, etc) & spices but it's very satisfying. It depends how you like to cook.

I'm a little disappointed when I search his name & get his seasoning salt & not him or his cookbooks, anymore.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, thks. Probably not for me then altho im sure its delicious. Baked potato, broccoli, a pc of chicken with bottled sauce are my standbys. Healthy and quick

With St Patricks day coming up I’ll want corned beef & cabbage. I cringe at all that sodium but its so good and easy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Startingover- I love Paul Prudhomme's cooking. But, it's more cooking from scratch than seasoning salt. It takes a little investment to buy all the peppers (white, red, paprika, black, etc) & spices but it's very satisfying. It depends how you like to cook.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed when I search his name & get his seasoning salt & not him or his cookbooks, anymore.


Nik, search Amazon for Paul Prudhomme cookbook, singular, if you want to buy a book. I found several on that search.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Nik, search Amazon for Paul Prudhomme cookbook, singular, if you want to buy a book. I found several on that search.


Thanks, I've had a couple. Not sure where they are.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_cool:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Johnny_inFL said:


> everyone has their own favorite. I personally like Tony's.
> built a new spice rack near the stove last week . . . .


I put the Tonys Creole Seasoning on our shopping list and went in the kitchen to see if we already had some, we do. lol I like your spice rack Johnny that is in a handy place. I built our spice racks in drawers to the left of our cook top. We kept buying spices and I made two more on the back of two cabinet doors above the cook top. 

I want to check in on some of the Paul Prudhomme spices also. When we find someone who has tried the spices and like them, we usually buy them to see if we like them also.

Here is our spice racks.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I put the Tonys Creole Seasoning on our shopping list and went in the kitchen to see if we already had some, we do. lol I like your spice rack Johnny that is in a handy place. I built our spice racks in drawers to the left of our cook top. We kept buying spices and I made two more on the back of two cabinet doors above the cook top.
> 
> I want to check in on some of the Paul Prudhomme spices also. When we find someone who has tried the spices and like them, we usually buy them to see if we like them also.
> 
> Here is our spice racks.


Gorgeous cabinets. Btw, what kind of spice is Jack Daniels?:biggrin2: 2nd photo.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Gorgeous cabinets. Btw, what kind of spice is Jack Daniels?:biggrin2: 2nd photo.


We use the Jack Daniels and Maker's Mark in cooking, we are teetotalers.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Tony's salt free:vs_cool:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmm, I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, love your cabs and spice storage. I have a lot of spices and a big
Spice cabinet and a spice drawer, and it’s still not enough! 

I have Tony’s as well and find it to be very salty.
Glad to see that there is a salt free Tony’s, cause I like to
add my own salt.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, love your cabs and spice storage. I have a lot of spices and a big
> Spice cabinet and a spice drawer, and it’s still not enough!
> 
> I have Tony’s as well and find it to be very salty.
> ...


How long do you keep your spices for? I know you probably use up your peppers, but when do you toss a spice or herb?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I keep my spices/herbs for a long time...I use them sparingly..you have to be 
careful not to over spice dishes...especially thyme.
Recently I make my own stove top stuffing and put too much thyme
in it and it ruined the dish :sad: all you could taste is thyme.

Same thing with salt, I recently lightened up my salt hand after over salting
bean soup.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Another really simple thing with Tony’s that’s very good is buy the $2 box of mushrooms at Walmart (sorry couldn’t think of any other way to describe) and just stir fry with butter and Tony’s. This makes a great steak topping although I usually eat them just like that. A very surprising flavor for being so simple. We don’t use a lot of Tony’s but the fish and Tony’s and mushrooms and Tony’s work well together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

BayouRunner said:


> Another really simple thing with Tony’s that’s very good is buy the $2 box of mushrooms at Walmart (sorry couldn’t think of any other way to describe) and just stir fry with butter and Tony’s. This makes a great steak topping although I usually eat them just like that. A very surprising flavor for being so simple. We don’t use a lot of Tony’s but the fish and Tony’s and mushrooms and Tony’s work well together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever tried Dale's on your steak and mushrooms?

I haven't tried Tony's on fish yet, do you put it on baked or fried fish? What kind of fish?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We like speckled trout, redfish, red snapper fried with just butter and Tony’s sometimes. It’s good on grilled redfish or snapper. Leave the scales on one side. Marinate in Italian dressing and season With just Tony’s. I’m fortunate to where we live close enough to the ocean to catch on my own. I’ve tried dales marinade on steaks. Not bad at all. Was at a neighbors house, invited us over. Wouldn’t turn that down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

BayouRunner said:


> We like speckled trout, redfish, red snapper fried with just butter and Tony’s sometimes. It’s good on grilled redfish or snapper. Leave the scales on one side. Marinate in Italian dressing and season With just Tony’s. I’m fortunate to where we live close enough to the ocean to catch on my own. I’ve tried dales marinade on steaks. Not bad at all. Was at a neighbors house, invited us over. Wouldn’t turn that down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trout or Redfish isn't easy to find around here, it does sound like a winner though. Thanks for explaining that to me. I sure envy you being able to catch your redfish, I know that is some kinda fun.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Those are just my regulars. It’s good with sacalait, catfish. We did a Canada trip recently and the northern guys really liked the walleyes cooked that way


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

BayouRunner said:


> Those are just my regulars. It’s good with sacalait, catfish. We did a Canada trip recently and the northern guys really liked the walleyes cooked that way


Crappie and catfish are easy to get here, I can catch them. Walleye aren't real common but they are here and can be caught. I will sure give the Tony's a try on some the next time we go fishing. Thanks again for explaining.


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

I seasoned salmon tonight with rosemary. Went over well.


----------

